# Salary Advice (again, sry)



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Can anyone tell me a salary range for an entry level Executive Director on the front office business side (but in a non-trading role) at an Investment bank. Also is it common to get a housing allowance?

many thanks,

bb


----------

